# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 07.07.2019 - 14.07.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *9*, суммарный объем: *289* мб Извлечено файлов: *262*, суммарный объем: *682* мб Признаны легитимными: *120* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *4*, в частности:
 c:\windows\kmsauto.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.gl, карантин 97F66A1A1B464EAF57389B7541465C8F c:\programdata\kmsautos\kmsauto net.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.HackKMS.gen, карантин 4A1A3807228D937649D09AAF111EC0E9 c:\progra~2\softwa~1\nheqmi~1.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.ibps, карантин 48BFB5DC0B69E52F94A8BC0C01C74C09 c:\program files (x86)\machinerdata\fd963e7a09f513bb7e3f03bedea8e81  6.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic, карантин B0B99825339C649619439CFA51E4EDA6 Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *1*, в частности: Ожидают классификации: *138*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

